# Feeding boa



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

I want to start feeding my Boa dead rats instead of live and was wanted some advice how to do it.

Is there anything special I should do to get her interested in the rat?


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Most snakes will readily except pre-killed foods. In the wild they will even eat dead foods, although snakes being the slow end of the race usually never get the opportunity due to faster animals getting to a dead meal long before they do......example of dead being consumed in the wild, road killed mice/rats/squirrels.....
Try feeding freshly pre-killed, either cervically dislocate some vertebrae and offer the rat still warm, or take a frozen rat thaw it out and then when thawed, warm it slightly in a baggie placed in warm ( not hot ) water...then offer that to the boa.
Sometimes a little wiggling of the deceased rodent may be required but most will take right to it.


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

i use tongs and jiggle it in fron of my lil cornasnak


----------



## ANDY375HH (Jul 22, 2003)

i have found the best way is to use tongs or needle nose pliers and and jiggle the prey in front of them to entice them to feed


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I found that warming them slightly helps .


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Now how should i kill the rat? I dont know any "humane" way of doing it.


----------



## rdang (Mar 27, 2004)

i used to work at a pet store. if we had a picky eater we would crack the skull of the mouse or rat so the snake could smell the brains. it worked alot, but not everytime. its cheaper than buying appetite stimulant, and probably works better too. its nasty to open up the skull though.


----------



## Ickey (Jul 3, 2003)

I had a 6 ft red tail boa and I would only feed large dead rats. *I was fortunate enough to find a pet store that would kill the large rats for me. *
There is no real humane way of killing a rats or mice. Some folk will freeze them to death, some will suffcate, but that may be just as bad as breaking the rats neck instantly but by snapping it neck over a metal bar. It's sad to watch or do...but you have to do what you got to do to get your snake fed.

As everyone else on this forum is stating, the best way to feed a dead rat would be to take tongs (if you don't want your fingers bit) and hold the rat in front of your snake face. Wiggle is slightly so the snake can sense and smell it.

A freshly killed rat works best. Good luck!!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

I have killed rats before, but it wasnt pretty. I just crushed the skull with a wooden rod. Just thought I should try something a little less graphic.


----------



## rdang (Mar 27, 2004)

i used to but them in a pillow case and bash them against a wall. if you do it as hard as you can you know you will kill the rat = no suffering


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

there is no need to "bash" them into a wall as hard as you can...sheesh..
the wooden dowel would work well if placed just behind the head and pressed down firmly, or what I do is firmly grasp the rat brhind the head, and grab its "waist", then pull until I disslocate the cervical vertebrae (C-1) from the skull of the rat....it feels nothing and it is instant.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i always bought frozen mice at my pet store or i would drop then from up high to daze them but they are still alive

but with my python he will only eat live and i cant use tongs cause the last time i tried that he tried eating the tongs to


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

CrocKeeper said:


> there is no need to "bash" them into a wall as hard as you can...sheesh..
> the wooden dowel would work well if placed just behind the head and pressed down firmly, or what I do is firmly grasp the rat brhind the head, and grab its "waist", then pull until I disslocate the cervical vertebrae (C-1) from the skull of the rat....it feels nothing and it is instant.


 Ya, now that seems like the proper way to kill them, but I cant touch rats! I just hate them with a passion.


----------



## Malice (Feb 19, 2004)

i used to drop them in the tank, then drop a rock on their head.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

CrocKeeper said:


> there is no need to "bash" them into a wall as hard as you can...sheesh..
> the wooden dowel would work well if placed just behind the head and pressed down firmly, or what I do is firmly grasp the rat brhind the head, and grab its "waist", then pull until I disslocate the cervical vertebrae (C-1) from the skull of the rat....it feels nothing and it is instant.


 i would of never of thoufgt of that
would it try and bite you will trying to do that


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Death in # said:


> CrocKeeper said:
> 
> 
> > there is no need to "bash" them into a wall as hard as you can...sheesh..
> ...


 Im to much of a chicken shiet to even consider trying that!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> > CrocKeeper said:
> ...


 why its just like holding a hamster


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Death in # said:


> Atlanta Braves Baby! said:
> 
> 
> > Death in # said:
> ...


 I dont really think so. I trip out around rats. I have no problem smashing the sh*t out of them, just dont like touching them.


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> but with my python he will only eat live and i cant use tongs cause the last time i tried that he tried eating the tongs to


 You're supposed to release the mouse once the snake has grabbed it.

-PK
-Stating the obvious.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2004)

Sometimes placing the mouse (or rat) in a paper bag and whacking it against the wall will stun the mouse long enough for the snake to see it move and eat it without getting bitten.

Just watch your backstop. I once had a bag tear and the mouse went flying across my apartment. It took me a long time to re-catch that mouse.


----------



## chevygirl (Apr 25, 2004)

I had one a long time ago and I couldn't kill them either, so i bought frozen ones, thawed them to room temp, and dipped them in some warm chicken, or beef broth. I'm not sure if it would work for you, but it did for my ball.


----------

